# English saddle size for 16hh ottb? New to English



## morrggg (Jun 6, 2018)

I have never owned my own english saddle so I decided to give it a try but I am stuck on sizing. My mare is 16hh maybe just a little taller and I found this english saddle just what I was looking for and great price but it is 15”. I am thinking maybe it will be way too small for her. I know it’s only the seat size but I know nothing about english saddles so I’m not really sure how to figure out what is too small & what isn’t , or how to tell if it’s going to be uncomfortable for my horse. Help please!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A 15" saddle is a childrens sized saddle, for a small, younger child.
If you are a adult, _skip it!_
The saddle you purchase needs to fit you, more importantly it needs to fit your horse correctly.
Adult English sized saddles start at the 16 1/2 inch size and go up from there.
Depending upon the shape {discipline} and actual depth of seat, forwardness of leg flap will also determine the size of the saddle seat you need.
I am 5'7" and sit in a close contact style 17 1/2" saddle.
My son is 6' tall and he with his slender build can fit in my saddle but the flap is not long enough nor forward enough for him so he requires, looks best and honestly is more comfortable in a 18" close contact saddle. I've never tried a larger saddle for him...but maybe it would fit him better yet. :shrug:those larger saddles are also out there today for the trend of heavier adults riding require a larger seat to accomodate the weight and literal size they take up on the horses back.

_Don't get hung up on a number, get hung up on the fit being correct for the horse and you or you will hate riding in a saddle to small._
There is a rule of thumb that mentions a western saddle 15" will generally put you in a English saddle 17"....
You add 2" for the conversion of western to English...then you tweak that number for the best fit.
Here are two articles about basics of saddle sizing English saddles so you have some understanding of what to look for...
https://www.doversaddlery.com/images/art/Equine Library 59 Saddle Selection.pdf
https://www.horse.com/content/english-tack/guide-to-english-saddles/

Just like in western saddles, there is a feel and comfort level you look for that is also true in English saddles.
Depending upon what you want to do also can send you to one type or another.
Most horses, especially a 16 hand horse will be able to easily fit up to a 18" saddle, maybe even larger with no problem.
English saddles are a lot sleeker made with no large skirts, a much different tree shape and length underneath and that equals a different weight distribution area too.
If you are of a average weight and build adult, I would not even glance at anything smaller than a 17", ever.
If the saddle is to small, just like in western, a English saddle is built to have you sit in the sweet spot, that sweet spot is where it is most comfortable on the horses back and balanced over their center of gravity too.
Like I said earlier, don't look at numbers...look at fit...the horses and yours cause yours enhances the horses comfort level greatly too.
Happy shopping and good luck in the search.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## morrggg (Jun 6, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> https://www.doversaddlery.com/images/art/Equine Library 59 Saddle Selection.pdf
> https://www.horse.com/content/english-tack/guide-to-english-saddles/
> 
> Just like in western saddles, there is a feel and comfort level you look for that is also true in English saddles.
> ...


 Thank you! I had no idea on sizing for an english saddle.. I am 5’0 and about 130lbs I measured from my backside to my knee sitting in a chair and it looks like I will need about a 17” seat


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would strongly suggest going and sitting in a few different brands, styles {dressage, close-contact, all-purpose} to see and feel better a size you will be most comfortable in.
Saddles are no different than trying on shoes or clothes...they all fit slightly different...
_But the fit to your horse is first and foremost what needs consideration._
If the saddle not fit properly, your horse will be one very unhappy animal and not a ride I would wish to take.
No one willingly inflicts hurt to our trusted riding partner so please do check those saddles for fit before purchase.
I hope you have someone who can help to guide you in fit...
If in doubt, or for more opinion post those pictures here.
Do try to get a saddle on trial basis and immediately get some pictures of it with no saddle pad under it...
Just place the saddle on a clean horses back, sitting there no girth...
From straight on and with pictures from both sides showing the neck, wither and front of the saddle so clearance as far under can be seen...
And front the back looking straight up the spine so again clearly it can be seen as far up the back under the saddle too...
There are so many things that need checking for a good fit...saddle pads are only intended to keep a saddle underside clean..not fix the fit that is lousy for what ever the reason.
There are many here who are very, very knowledgeable in good saddle fit and share willingly that information.
We also have several leather craftsman, saddle makers and repair done that can assist and do contribute often to our members.
Enjoy the quest of finding the new saddle to enjoy!! :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would go try a few out at a local tack shop. You can even do a trial with most places before you decide to buy. 15" does seem a bit small, but then again everyone is different. I have a 17".

The seat size is one thing, but make sure it fits her as well and doesn't pinch her or bridge etc. That's even more important.

It's really trial & error, & working with the padding too.

Make sure a professional helps you with saddle fit because it can be a bit confusing!


----------



## alishaarrr (Sep 13, 2018)

You cannot properly make decisions on saddle size by reading numbers on the internet. Your saddle should be selected specifically to fit your horse as well as yourself -- not just size (i.e. length), but width of the tree, wither clearance, and other dimensions/design factors are hugely important. Different saddles can fit different horses quite differently! You can have three different saddle brands in the same size and tree width all vary significantly on your horse, and you may find them vastly more or less comfortable for your anatomy and riding style. 

Your absolute best bet is to get a saddle fitter come to measure you and your horse. If you can't afford a saddle fitting, have a trainer or very experienced rider with knowledge of proper saddle fit help you assess potential saddles for fit. 

This is a good primer on the many factors you should consider in determining saddle fit: https://www.doversaddlery.com/english-saddle-fitting-guidelines/a/405/

Never buy a saddle without a) a test period, and b) the possibility to return it if it doesn't fit your horse. 

Some saddles can be made to fit with the use of riser pads or other equipment to make small adjustments.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

for fitting an english saddle i go by these two rules, in this order.

1. fit the saddle to the horse. this means the gullet width needs to be sufficient to not pinch the shoulder/wither area. the length of the panels underneath should not be so long as to put the rear of the saddle behind the last rib. the panels underneath that are usually stuffed with wool need to be soft/fluffed up enough to absorb shock from the rider's weight. never buy a saddle with hard as rock panels under the seat - your horse will hate you.

2. fit the saddle to the rider. the seat size should be large enough that you don't feel smooshed in. the alignment of the stirrups should not be so far forward that you end up in a 'chair seat'. the flaps/knee rolls should be in the right place for your leg length so your knee rests comfortably in the appropriate area of the knee roll/flap.


i would very strongly suggest hiring a saddle fitter with english saddle knowledge to help you out. it may end up costing more in the long run than just buying a saddle you 'think' will fit, but what you spend on the fitter will save you in potential chiro/vet bills to fix bad saddle issues, and possibly buying more saddles to replace the ill fitting one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm 5ft 3 and find a need a 16.5 or a 17 inch depending on the brand and the size of the horse - you need to consider both when choosing a saddle.

I think people would have less problems with saddle fit if they bought from a reputable saddler who will come to you with a selection to try. They can then advise and also make adjustments if necessary. Its likely they'll have some good used saddles to bring out, not just new ones


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

The size of a saddle – measured in inches – generally addresses the size of the rider. The size that fits best may depend on the size of one’s seat more than one’s height. How the saddle is designed may also affect how it feels to the rider. The “twist” – which is somewhat related to the width – can also influence the feel depending in part on the width and shape of the rider’s pelvic bones.

While front to rear length may sometimes be a factor in how a saddle fits the horse, the width and shape of the tree is usually more important. The shape of the gullet is often critical because it may touch the withers of the horse either when still or when moving.

Some saddles offer adjustable gullets. These may vary with inserts or with other mechanical adjustments often made by turning screws with Allen wrenches.

Custom saddles may appear the best choice. However, a custom saddle that fits a horse initially may not fit as well when the horse’s shape changes due to age or physical condition.

The cost of saddles can also be an important consideration. Despite the fact that custom-made shoes may fit an individual’s feet the best, most people get by fine with off-the-shelf shoes. They usually, however, try them on before buying. With saddles, you should try them on the horse as well as on yourself. Ideally, it is best sit in the saddle and see how and fits you as well as trying it on the horse and seeing how it fits him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

at 5'0" and 130 lbs, a 16.5 is more likely the best size for you. is this for dressage? jumping? hacking?


----------

